# stiff / responsive boots!! advice plz!



## Wangarangatang (Sep 19, 2013)

I need a pair of responsive boots. Lots of pow, some fresh groomer charging

Been looking at:
K2 thraxis
K2 t1
Salomon malamute
Salomon f4.0
And a few burton models, reluctantly. (Driver x, imperial)

Any feedback is appreciated! Crystal mountain (rainier) is having its rocktober fest in 1 hour, time to get geared up


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Add the Ride RFL and Insano to the list too. I rode the RFL's the past 2 seasons and loved them. Picked up the T1's at the end of last season as replacements, we'll see how they end up.

The Malamutes are the closest thing to a hard boot as possible. So just keep that in mind. 

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

+ 1 on the Insanos


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been (unreluctantly) enjoying the Driver Xs for about 4 years now... :dunno:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

4.0's are amazing. If they are in the budget, I would highly suggest a try on.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> 4.0's are amazing. If they are in the budget, I would highly suggest a try on.


hey wiredsport, do the 4.0's run narrow? i would like to order them, but i dont wnt theem to be narrow, i have a very mild wide in my foot.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Lots of deserved love for 32 around here, so don't forget to consider:

32 Prime

My buddy got a pair after he broke his ankle in some old Motos. He's lovin em.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been riding the K2 T1's for about 2 seasons now. They have the right amount of stiffness and response for me, and they are the most comfortable boot I've ever owned. Granted, I have custom footbeds (never had those before) and I did have these boots fitted properly and the shop really worked to make me happy.

That being said, I really cannot recommend them. I want to very badly as they're the most comfortable and supportive boot I've ever owned. They're just not a durable boot. I returned my first pair at the end of my first season in them - the soles were delaminating and I had holes worn through the external shell at the heels where the heel-cup of my binding made contact. K2 and my local shop were great, they replaced them with brand new (next year's) model at no charge. I went back through the fitting process and was ready to go for last season with new boots. By the end of last season I had the same problems - worn holes in the heel and the sole at the toe and heel was separating from the boot completely. In addition, the boa on my right foot snapped at the end of the season. I rode the last two days of the season with it broken so as to not miss any time. 

Once again, my local shop was great. They fixed the boa at no charge. They also patched up the holes and the soles with some shoe-goo. I'll ride the boots this season until the snow melts or the boots fail and then I'll be looking for new boots.

And as an aside - I'm not located in prime snowboarding country here in Ohio. Our seasons are short so going ever weekend the local place is open still only results in 15-20 days on the hill per year. An expensive boot like the K2 T1 should last longer than 15-20 days before going to shit - twice.

MeanJoe


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the Malamutes, F3.0, and Synapse. The Malamute or F4.0 would be my choice given your riding description. Driver X is also a good choice. Salomon boots just work for me and have for many years.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

DCsnow said:


> hey wiredsport, do the 4.0's run narrow? i would like to order them, but i dont wnt theem to be narrow, i have a very mild wide in my foot.


Hi DC,

I have an normal width foot and they fit perfectly. I would not suggest these for wide though. This is not a boot that will stretch or pack out a lot.


----------



## Wangarangatang (Sep 19, 2013)

thanks yall! I went and tried on the malamutes and they felt really nice. i could imagine how the 4.0 might allow even better crank down with less pressure on top of the foot (not that it was an issue anyway with the mutes). store didn't carry or hadn't gotten any 4.0's yet... hoping to get my feet into them soon!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

And then there's the Nitro Team TLS. I have last year's and they fit my wide foot with heel lift great. I'd rate them as somewhat stiffer than Burton Ion, which are somewhat stiffer than the Imperial.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Another word on the 4.0. The Salomon picture that is currently on the web is not correct. The boot color (more of a red) really pops instead of the pictured peach color and there is also a red hit on the side sole as well. I will try to snap a shot today.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Add a vote for the malamutes. I'm a big guy, and they hold up absolutely perfect! Super responsive, and super comfy.


----------

